# Martha Stewart Halloween



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Anybody see the Martha Stewart Halloween section at Michaels?
Its ok, some cool stuff but most stuff you could do on your own.
Anybody else LOVE the MS Halloween Magazines that she comes out with?
I LOVE THEM!!! And I'm not afraid to admit it.
I Heart Martha's Halloween mags. (I don't like her.) but I love her mags!
Just wondering if I was the only one.:jol:


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

There are always fun and interesting things in her Halloween magazine. I haven't seen her latest one yet. I'll have to go looking for it.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

not out yet for this year...
cant wait lol
I know it not for the hard core out there....just brings me a warm fuzzy feeling. And those little cooking mags you see just as you enter the shopping line up before paying. I always throw a couple in the cart. heheh


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I drooled all over my copy from last year, but didn't get a chance to make a couple of the props that I liked....I was gonna make the candy swirling up out of the bowl on a table that looks like it is levitating off the ground.......I hope to try it this year! The bad thing is, when I went to her site, hoping to find better detailed instructions, there really weren't any.....really ticked me off.......


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Martha's Cool!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, one thing about Martha is that she expects all people to have all these fancy cutters and ingredients. Haha.
Looking forward to this years copy. She didnt do one when she was in jail...I thought she would have, just darker lol.
I hope she does the 'Holiday' issue, not just 'Living'.
I actually bought her Halloween DVD.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> I actually bought her Halloween DVD.


Was it any good?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah it was fun. Like her magazine but live action. Goodtimes, cheap too so its worth the $$


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I scored a butt-load of MS magazines at a garage sale a couple months ago.
They were kinda old but new to me. I bought all of them for $1.50. There were 3 Halloween issues, which is what I wanted them for. I liked them a lot. There were some good ideas in them.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I saw Marthas stuff at Michael's too. The glitter packs were $15?!?!?! WTF?! In that respect the woman bugs the ever livin' crap out of me, but I have her Halloween book ($3 used thanks) and a couple of the Halloween mags, 'cause #1 she has some good base ideas to build from and #2 the photography is just gorgeous. 

The Halloween wreath I made last year was based on one of her ideas, but tweeked a little to better fit me. I think this year I'm gonna do her marshmallow ghosties as cupcake toppers and make some ghourd candles-- which will give my parents loads to tease me about.

And yes, I admit, I've already caught myself looking out for this years Halloween issue.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I swore up and down to people that I would never, ever, be caught dead reading anything Martha Stewart, but then a while back I saw a cover of a magazine with a silhouette of a witch holding a lantern, and I thought to myself "well that looks cool", then I realized it was a MS Living magazine. Alright, alright, so I bought it. Great ideas in them. So yea, I can't wait for this year's issue to come out. Bad Bad me. LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

frstvamp1r said:


> I swore up and down to people that I would never, ever, be caught dead reading anything Martha Stewart, but then a while back I saw a cover of a magazine with a silhouette of a witch holding a lantern, and I thought to myself "well that looks cool", then I realized it was a MS Living magazine. Alright, alright, so I bought it. Great ideas in them. So yea, I can't wait for this year's issue to come out. Bad Bad me. LOL


I like a lot of Martha's Halloween ideas.

The silhouette that you are talking about is exactly what gave me the idea for my display. I used her witch and cats and expanded on it with another witch, old fashioned beacons, etc. Closer to Halloween, I have carved JOL's flanking the door, fog, music and mini pumpkins carved with eyes only hanging on shepherd's hooks.

This year, we're adding more tombstones, a haunted house maybe a tree and I'm going redo my cauldron.

Here are pics last year by day and night.... we had several people take pictures of their kids tot'ing with the display in the background and even had a woman drive to the house the next day wanting to buy the entire shebang. She even called back last month to see if we would change our mind about selling, LOL


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow very cool!!
I like it. I like your home better. Its perfect for haunts. haha
Yeah Martha has some nice ideas and the photography is what draws me. That and her cute lil party and food ideas.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Martha has a great Halloween Sounds CD too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> Yeah, one thing about Martha is that she expects all people to have all these fancy cutters and ingredients. Haha.
> Looking forward to this years copy. She didnt do one when she was in jail...I thought she would have, just darker lol.
> I hope she does the 'Holiday' issue, not just 'Living'.
> I actually bought her Halloween DVD.


EXACTLY my thoughts!

I loved her Halloween issue, and she is WAY overdue for a new one!

Lets hope this year is the year!
:jol: 
Val


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

After reading the great reviews of Martha Stewart, I'll keep my mouth shut about how I think about her stuff. heh


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

lol
I predict that Martha will become a lot darker...something happened to her in jail...
Shes always been a witch, but I think she just discovered her true dark side behind those cold steel bars.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ya know I always hear people bashing MS but I love her! I could care less about her life or politics I just wanna know what she's making next!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Me too...like I said, I think she will get darker and darker....soon she will be posting on the forums.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

AzKittie74 said:


> Ya know I always hear people bashing MS but I love her! I could care less about her life or politics I just wanna know what she's making next!


I highly doubt that she comes up with these ideas herself. She has a staff of writers and contributors that do all that stuff for her magazine and show. Having said that, I don't care much for the lady, exept that she does like Halloween and through her magazines helps support the Holiday, so I won't bash her.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I highly doubt that she comes up with these ideas herself. She has a staff of writers and contributors that do all that stuff for her magazine and show. Having said that, I don't care much for the lady, exept that she does like Halloween and through her magazines helps support the Holiday, so I won't bash her.


But I'd bet, when it comes down to it, she's more about making the holiday buck than the spirit of it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Kudoos to her and her staff for their Halloween efforts. I have watched her programs and bought her magazines for nearly fifteen years. I hope she does come out with a Halloween issue again.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

tcarter said:


> But I'd bet, when it comes down to it, she's more about making the holiday buck than the spirit of it.


Oh I don't know about that. She seems genuinely interested in Halloween based on what I've seen from her show. Yes, she makes bucks on that interest, but if I could do that, make money on my hobby, I would too.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I am addicted to any magazines that have to do with cooking, entertaining and decorating and would look for any excuse to buy one. I find most of her issues boring with odd crafts and food but I do look forward to her Halloween issues and will buy those. She does usually have some new and useful ideas every year that aren't your typical childish crafts and does seem to enjoy the season. If anyone thinks though that she comes up with all of those ideas herself, you are quite mistaken. That being said, looking forward to seeing what her ideas are this year.


----------



## nocturnalD (Nov 29, 2007)

well me and my mom always listen to her show in Sirius radio Ask Martha Stewart Show that's EST-9:00am.. Well in spite of her issues right now she is still a trendsetter... well im also fun of making crafts or decorating and i bet that this comming issue of her magazine will be one of the best... 
well martha is have a very creative mind then and love her shows..

many thanks!








noctUrnalD


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll admit to being a fan of her stuff in the past, since I love anything to do with Halloween. But since her whole criminal bit came out, I won't even glance at what she's turning out, or put one penny towards an already gready soul. It's a shame.


----------

